# Simple wall mounted deer hide



## JimP

I did a forum search for "Wall mounted hide", couldn't believe it came up empty.

Ingenuity had to kick in and I came up with this solution.

I used lightweight 1/4" luan and small cable ties, took about an hour and a half.

1. Lay the hide fur side up on the plywood and trace the outline 1" smaller than the edge of the hide...cut out with a jig saw.
2. Use 3" cable ties from the $1 store, a small 1/8" screwdriver sharpened to a point and nippers.
3. I did 4 ties along the top/neck area first...
Puncture the hide from the back, 1" in from edge, perpendicular to the edge of the wood panel.
Line up the puncture with the edge of the panel and drill 1/8" hole.
4. Run the tie up through the panel, then through the holes in the hide.
5. Tie off and clip off the end. Do this every 4"-5" or so.
Next, tie 4 along the butt area to hold it in position and stretch slightly...not too much to tear the leather. 
Then do a few on each side to slightly stretch sideways, then tie off the rest of the way around alternating sides and adding extra ties to even out any bulges that are not flat.
6. Run a looped wire throught the panel edge however you want it to hang.


----------



## Paul Thompson

So how do you roll it up and fold it away when you do not want it on the wall? 

Here is a tip for the next one,, when you skin it, take your time and cut straight lines, down the center of the belly, and inside center of the legs. It will look nicer on the wall. Take the belly cut up to the chin, and leave the head and ears on, use the whole thing nose to tip of the tail.


----------

